# Ioline Crystal Press - Transfer Paper?



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey all! I'm thinking of making the big move to automated setting and planning on purchasing the Ioline Crystal Press.

One thing that's giving me pause is the issue of transfer paper. I've read that theirs is pricey - and I'm so used to buying transfer paper in bulk for mad cheap that I'm worried that the big increase in material cost will make it not worth it in the long run. Eek!

So... I'm crossing my fingers that someone will say, "Oh, it's not necessary to purchase transfer paper from Ioline - I get it from XXXX supplier and it's way cheaper and still works perfectly!"

Anyone able to say that? Pretty please... cause all the crossing is making my fingers hurt.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

when I had a cp1, I felt the same way. Someone scolded me a few months back and said that they were able to get their transfer paper another way. If you can find a big enough sheet, you could always cut your own and put painters tape on the edges...

seems like too much work to me, but it may save money.

I bought a cams... I dont worry about that anymore.


----------



## BSMAZ (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a CP2. The transfer sheets work out to about $1.50 per sheet. You can fit, a minimum, of 2 designs per sheet (depending on design size). I have, in smaller designs for kids, fit 6. I don't see that there is another option, as I believe that creating your own would be greatly time consuming. I have found that stones from Mesa Supplies work fairly well, however, the sparkle isn't as nice as the ones that you can purchase directly through Ioline. But Ioline's stones can be more pricey, depending on the color you are purchasing. I would also recommend that when you order the spoolers, instead of getting the spooler for the Rhinestones, get 2 for the Rhinestuds (10ss-159-40) you will be able to run the Mesa Supplies stones with these and will save some frustration with flipped stones, in the future. I currently have 2 of the 10ss Rhinestud spoolers and 2 of 6ss ones. That's pretty much all I need. I also try to order the stones in bulk (500Gross), that saves quite a bit of time. Good Luck...


----------



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback! It's hard to picture the whole painters-tape-on-transfer-paper thing but I agree that it sounds like more trouble than it's worth!

I use ShineArt stones and am hopeful that they'll work with the machine. I know I've read that you can send Ioline a sample and they'll test them and help you figure out which spooler thingies you need? I'll have to give them a call and see what the scoop is there.

I suppose that the extra money spent on transfer paper is made up for by all that money that I WOULDN'T be spending on sticky flock, hartco rubber, etc... I have to keep looking at it that way rather than just a straight transfer paper to transfer paper comparison!


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi BBB,

I'm with Ioline and here's a little more info about transfer sheets. You're right that there are some savings in not needing sticky flock or rubber template material, but the big savings you get are from eliminating labor time spent on weeding and filling the templates. Since you could be doing something else while the CrystalPress is making the designs, you get a certain amount of payback from that as well. Also, we now offer a 150 yd. roll of the transfer film and that brings the cost per linear foot down substantially. We are also offering "High Tack" sheets now for those customers who create motifs and then ship or mail the motif on the HT film.

Tom/Krusty


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

BBB said:


> Thanks for the feedback! It's hard to picture the whole painters-tape-on-transfer-paper thing but I agree that it sounds like more trouble than it's worth!
> 
> I use ShineArt stones and am hopeful that they'll work with the machine. I know I've read that you can send Ioline a sample and they'll test them and help you figure out which spooler thingies you need? I'll have to give them a call and see what the scoop is there.
> 
> I suppose that the extra money spent on transfer paper is made up for by all that money that I WOULDN'T be spending on sticky flock, hartco rubber, etc... I have to keep looking at it that way rather than just a straight transfer paper to transfer paper comparison!


I can tell you for sure ShineArt stones won't work with the Crystal Press... 

I've heard Carol at CUSTOM RHINESTONE TRANSFERS makes her own transfer tape but I don't know what process she uses...

Kevin


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

i didnt have any luck on my CP1 with shineart stones... tried their economy, korean and dmc.

The painters tape solution is very easy. The CP uses rollers on the left and right of the machine to advance the paper to the next row for rhinestones. Ioline sells standard transfer paper with some type of painters /masking tape like material on the edges so that the wheels dont stick the the transfer tape.

If you cut around 1/4th of an inch of tape, and adhere it to the left and right side of your transfer tape, on the sticky side, it will allow your generic transfer tape to work with the rollers...

I'd say it would take a minute a sheet or less to do it.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Generally, I don't like to say "this stone works, that stone doesn't" because things like manufacturing processes can change (and sometimes distributors buy stones from more than one manufacturer, so it's kind of a moving target), but we have tested Shine-Art stones on the CrystalPress a few times over the past years without success. Their "table height", which is the distance from the widest part of the stone to the top of the facets is greater than other brands of stones so the stones don't seat well into the cups. Many other Asian brands DO work fine in the CrystalPress II which has, among many other differences, different wheels from the those used in the CrystalPress I. We are always happy to test stones that a potential customer has so they can know upfront whether or not their stones will work. 


Tom/Krusty


----------



## stitchnbeauty (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't seem to find the high tack transfer rolls on the website that work with the Crystal Press. Are they still available?


----------



## allerta (Oct 25, 2008)

Is it possible to get a list of tested stones that work on Crystal Press II?


----------



## allerta (Oct 25, 2008)

I use 1" of cheapest masking tape available and have no problem. Very quick to apply once you have done it few times.


----------

